# Mole stains on 100% cotton



## karendf (Jul 2, 2008)

Help! Yesterday we made mole from scratch. Not bad, but with all the rushing all the cotton, filipina, got stained. Those chiles aré tough Stuff. Have tried jabonsote (a mexican laundry bar soap), vanish, bleach, blanco iberia, what else can be tried? Don't wanna buy new stuff.:look:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't help you, but I'm jealous of your mole. I too, made Mole ***** from scratch yesterday....it came out crappy. GLad yours came out well.


----------



## karendf (Jul 2, 2008)

Well that's bad on both counts. I've got a great recipe for a manchamanteles...but i need to get that's chile out! What happened to your mole?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

No solution here...thnik those stains are well set by now 

Keep that set of clothes for mole only I guess. Wear apron next time? Or possibly a raincoat


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Sometimes pouring boiling water directly onto the stain will get it out-then scrub with a brush and a little soap and then rinse with more boiling water. 
It helps to stretch the fabric over a large bowl when doing this.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry, but it looks like we are hijacking this into a mole thread 

How many ingredients did you use? Anything special? 

The last mole recipe I got from a guy in Puebla, Mexico, and the main nut in his recipe was hazelnuts.


----------



## karendf (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I will try the boiling water method later and see how that goes.

As far as the mole...it was poblano, well, about three types of chiles, sesame seeds, clove, tomatoes, onion garlic, I'll pull out the recipes later...but be patient since my home computer crashed. Hazelnuts sound wonderful...must be rich.

The other one the manchamanteles was really good...like wedding type dish, really extravagant and lovely...

Of course you know when couples get serious they start saying two things:

ese arroz ya se cocio! (it's a done deal ...) and the other Ya huele a mole! (it smells like mole!)

a few years ago there was a Saveur issue on Moles from Oaxaca...quite good too.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

And before they get serious:
Si cocinas como caminas, me como hasta la raspita.


----------



## boatchef (Aug 14, 2006)

Oxy-Clean Powder: Make a paste with a bit of water and press it in to the cotton. Test small spot first for color fastness.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The lady who takes care of all the cleaning here uses another product called "Laundry Miracle" by The Soap Factory. Whenever she uses it to take stains out it smells like bananas but the all the stains come out. On the white linen she sometimes makes a mix of The Laundry Miracle and Javel 50/50 for the real hard stains. 
She has been using it for years and what can I say.....it works.
*Please note that the 50/50 mix with javel is used on white cotton only.*

I look forward to your recipe.


----------



## karendf (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you for your advice for the stains, they did come out by using some bleach plus hydrogen peroxide, my hands worse for wear, and I just picked up some oxy clean for my current problem, also with chiles.

I made mole poblano, which isn't too exotic as moles go, but a standard anyway, and others in my group made manchamanteles...now that was an elegant deal.

My mole musn't have been that good (although I ate it and thought it was pretty good) because I got an 8. I don't think I'll understand what a chef wants anytime soon, but I just made a grouper in hoja santa and banana leaf which earned me a 9.8. Guess it has to do with subtlety of flavors.

Here goes:

manchamanteles:

1/2 kilo pork
1 chicken breast
8 chile anchos
2 TBSP vinegar
2 tomatoes
3 cloves garlic
2 quarter pieces of onion
1 camote (sweet potato?)
100 g green peas
40 g manteca (pork fat/lard?)
1 slice of bread
salt
cumin
oregano
cinnamon
clove
1 TBSP sugar
2 slices pinneaple
2 pears
2 bananas (or 1 platano macho)

Cook the pork in water with salt and onion, halfway through cooking add the chicken in cubes. Alternately cook pork in pressure cooker, and chicken breast in separate pan. Reserve broth. cut the meat in cubes.

Roast the chiles and put them to soak in broth and vinegar. 

Roast the tomato and garlic (with peel) until blackened. 

Separately, cook in water the onion, camote, and peas.

Heat the lard and brown the bread in it, remove it, and blend it together with the chiles, the soaking water , tomato and garlic. Run the mixture through a sieve and proceed to cook it in the lard for 15 minutes. Season with salt, and spices (normal oregano-not broad-leaf one), 2 TBSP oregano.

Add the meats until it boils. Add fruits which are in thick diagnonal and same sizes (pineaapple, pears, and bananas).

add a little broth, when it begins to boil, add vegtables, onions, peas and camote. more broth. add sugar if necessary, fruit adds sugar.

i'll sent the other one later, more work to translate.
:roll:


----------

